# Die Firewall lässt sich nicht abschalten



## JohnDoe (29. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

ich hab heut versucht, über Telnet auf meinen Linux-Rechner zuzugreifen.
Aber das ging nicht, er sagte immer, dass der Zielrechner die Anfrage verweigert...
Da liegt doch die Linux-Firewall nahe, oder.
Ich wollte die dann mal zum Test abschalten oder Lockern, also hab ich in der GNU (ich hab übrigens RedHat 8.0) die Sicherheitseinstellungen geändert (mit ROOT-Rechten)...
Er fragt mich auch, ob ich sie ändern möchte, ich sage ja. Aber er scheint sie nicht zu ändern...
Öffne ich dann die Sicherheitseinstellungen erneut, steht die Firewall wieder auf "Höchste Sicherheit"...

Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben?

Und was muss ich noch beim arbeiten über Telnet beachten?
Und kennt jemand einen guten Telnet-Client für Windoof, der Freeware ist?

Danke und guten Rutsch


----------



## JoelH (30. Dezember 2002)

*hmm,*

läuft dein telnetd überhaupt ? Ich würde eher mit ssh arbeiten, der überträgt verschlüsselt !! zb. http://www.openssh.org
ansonsten kann es auch daran liegen dass der root User abgeschaltet ist um von aussen zu zu greifen. Zur Sicherheit. und was das ausschalten der Firewall angeht, mach mal eine Konsole auf und gib =>

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```
ein und versuch es nochmal mit den Änderungen. vielleicht erscheint eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## JohnDoe (30. Dezember 2002)

Da kommt leider gar keine Änderung...

Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, die Firewall abzuschalten.
Das ist nur ein Testrechner, mit dem kann ich machen, was ich will.
SSL versuch ich dann als nächstes.

Würde es jedoch erstmal gerne so hinkriegen.

Wie schon gesagt, ich geh im GUI auf RedHat-Menu --> Einstellungen --> Sicherheitseinstellungen...
Dort steht dann Firewallsicherheit: Hoch
Ich änder das in keine Firewall und sage anwenden.
Bestätige mit Ja und der macht kurz was auf der Festplatte.
Führe ich das Menu erneut aus, so steht da wieder Firewall: Hoch

Arrrrgh!!!

Kann man das zur not irgendwo in ner Config ändern oder den ganzen Firewalldienst kicken?
Der Rechner ist nicht im Internet und geht nur zu meinem Windoof-Rechner.


----------



## JoelH (30. Dezember 2002)

*hmm,*

schau mal =>
man iptables
iptables --help
ip6tables --help


----------



## JohnDoe (30. Dezember 2002)

Der erste Befehl hat mir das Man angezeigt.
Hört sich gut an. Hab ich das richtig so verstanden:
Gebe ich dort die IP meines Windoof-Rechners an als Ziel den meines Linux-Rechners, so lässt er alle Packete durch?

Die Befehle IBTables und IP6Tables kennt er allerdings nicht.

Wie würde der Befehl den Komplett lauten?

Und gibt es nicht vielleicht einen anderen Weg, denn so wäre der Rechner für alle Zugriffe von dem anderen Rechner offen.
Ist zwar nur ein Testnetz, aber trotzdem...

Danke für den Hinweis


----------

